# Tv CRT parpadea



## XavierMart (May 18, 2020)

Buenas compañero necesito que me ayuden con Tv que tengo, no se mucho sobre estos Tv's CRT es un Tv BLUESKY modelo B1402 (no le encuentro numero de chasis)
y lo que pasa es lo siguiente el Tv le doy señal de encendido y hace ese típico sonido agudo del tv cuando enciende, y empieza a aparecer una imagen en azul, "empieza como a cargase la pantalla" pero de repente se apaga completamente y la pantalla queda a medias, luego intenta encender y así se la pasa,
quisiera que me guiaran para encontrar la falla


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 19, 2020)

El chasis está escrito, generalmente en blanco, en la placa de circuito impreso.
¿A qué te refieres con "empieza como a cargase la pantalla" y  "la pantalla queda a medias " ? ¿se queda recortada verticalmente?
Si puedes sube fotos de la pantalla mostrando los síntomas de la avería y también de la placa por los dos lados, componentes y soldaduras.


----------



## XavierMart (May 19, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> El chasis está escrito, generalmente en blanco, en la placa de circuito impreso.
> ¿A qué te refieres con "empieza como a cargase la pantalla" y  "la pantalla queda a medias " ? ¿se queda recortada verticalmente?
> Si puedes sube fotos de la pantalla mostrando los síntomas de la avería y también de la placa por los dos lados, componentes y soldaduras.



Si pero no veo ese número solo dice CHQJ no veo mas nada, aqui te dejo un video de el Tv


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 19, 2020)

Uhhh.. Eso parece chungo. 😲
Podrían ser fugas de alta. 
Aunque parece mas bien que se dispara la tensión de vídeo o el +B.
Los compañeros igual tienen alguna idea.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 19, 2020)

Hola, yo empezaría por bajar la tensión de SCREEN.


----------



## XavierMart (May 19, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, yo empezaría por bajar la tensión de SCREEN.



Esos son esos que son tipo potenciómetro que están en el Fly-Back?
pues baje los dos y encendió normal el tv sin video y con sonido, pero solo enciende unos 10 segundos ya después vuelve a parpadear nuevamente, hasta que lo desconecte de la red y vuelva a conectarlo y enciende y vuelve a hacer lo mismo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2020)

Si se fijan en el parpadeo hace una línea vertical* bien nítida* , lo que quiere decir que está dejando de andar el horizontal


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 19, 2020)

Por eso dije que parece se disparan las tensiones de video o +B..
De todas formas en el último taller que estube eran servicio de Basic Line que eran los mismos chasis que Bluesky (y la mayoría de los chasis de todas las marcas) y hacían cosas rarísimas al apagar o encender, como esa línea vertical.

Si no me equivoco el último que vi con el transistor de líneas mal hacía un efecto similar.
Y también solían fallar las soldaduras del conector de las deflectoras y salía linea vertical de vez en cuando, pero en este caso no creo que sea porque salen las líneas de retrazado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 19, 2020)

Hola a todos , puedo veer claramente lineas de retrazo horizontal ( no apagadas) , eso es un sintoma de lo potenciometro de "Screen" muy acelerado y debe sener ayustado cuidadosamente en sentido anti horario hasta desaparecer las lineas de retrazo horizontal (diminuir la tensión de Screen).
Ese potenciometro si queda en lo transformador "Fly Back" ao lado del potenciometro de Focus.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 19, 2020)

Chequea tensiones y comenta!
Cómo entrega líneas de retraso sin vídeo, puede venir el problema por el lado de ABL,
o protección emisión de rayos X.
También puede que esté detectando error en IK(haz catódico)


----------



## XavierMart (May 19, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , puedo veer claramente lineas de retrazo horizontal ( no apagadas) , eso es un sintoma de lo potenciometro de "Screen" muy acelerado y debe sener ayustado cuidadosamente en sentido anti horario hasta desaparecer las lineas de retrazo horizontal (diminuir la tensión de Screen).
> Ese potenciometro si queda en lo transformador "Fly Back" ao lado del potenciometro de Focus.
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Ya baje los dos potenciometros y me da sonido sin imagen por unos 10seg y se paga


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Chequea tensiones y comenta!
> Cómo entrega líneas de retraso sin vídeo, puede venir el problema por el lado de ABL,
> o protección emisión de rayos X.
> También puede que esté detectando error en IK(haz catódico)



Tensiones donde?
No se mucho de esto amigo que es el ABL?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 19, 2020)

XavierMart dijo:


> Ya baje los dos potenciometros y me da sonido sin imagen por unos 10seg y se paga
> 
> 
> Tensiones donde?
> No se mucho de esto amigo que es el ABL?


Busca toda esa info en la red. Es increíble la cantidad de material que puedes encontrar ahí! No sólo te servirá para reparar el TV, sino que adquieres experiencia!
Cómo sugerencia, consigue el plano eléctrico del TV.


----------



## moonwalker (May 19, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Por eso dije que parece se disparan las tensiones de video o +B..
> De todas formas en el último taller que estube eran servicio de Basic Line que eran los mismos chasis que Bluesky (y la mayoría de los chasis de todas las marcas) y hacían cosas rarísimas al apagar o encender, como esa línea vertical.
> 
> Si no me equivoco el último que vi con el transistor de líneas mal hacía un efecto similar.
> Y también solían fallar las soldaduras del conector de las deflectoras y salía linea vertical de vez en cuando, pero en este caso no creo que sea porque salen las líneas de retrazado.


Como dice Pincha, el problema en un gran porcentaje radica en el amplificador de video. Debes verificar la tensión de 180Vdc que alimenta a dicho circuito y comenta que valor tienes allí; Una caída parcial de esta tensión puede provocar esa falla cuyo responsable en la mayoría de los casos es el condensador electrolítico que filtra dicho voltaje: 10uF o 22uF 250V pero también un transistor amplificador RGB en la tarjeta pequeña del cañón de pantalla con fuga o en corto es una de las causas frecuente de esta avería como también la misma pantalla con algún corto en alguno de sus cátodos. Como segunda sugerencia la revisión del voltaje en el G2 o screen. Comentar resultados.


----------



## XavierMart (May 20, 2020)

moonwalker dijo:


> Como dice Pincha, el problema en un gran porcentaje radica en el amplificador de video. Debes verificar la tensión de 180Vdc que alimenta a dicho circuito y comenta que valor tienes allí; Una caída parcial de esta tensión puede provocar esa falla cuyo responsable en la mayoría de los casos es el condensador electrolítico que filtra dicho voltaje: 10uF o 22uF 250V pero también un transistor amplificador RGB en la tarjeta pequeña del cañón de pantalla con fuga o en corto es una de las causas frecuente de esta avería como también la misma pantalla con algún corto en alguno de sus cátodos. Como segunda sugerencia la revisión del voltaje en el G2 o screen. Comentar resultados.



Como se cual es ese punto de G2? en los pines del flyback no tengo ninguna nomenclatura que me indique cual es ese punto o el B+


----------



## moonwalker (May 20, 2020)

Sigue la primera sugerencia que te dí acerca de verificar con tu voltimetro en DC la tensión de 180V sobre el condensador de 10uF 250V que filtra esa tensión. Anota el valor y coméntanos cual es la tensión allí. Después iremos al G2.


----------



## XavierMart (May 20, 2020)

El capacitor que encuentro es de 160V a 220uF y tiene una tensión de 119.8V


----------



## J2C (May 20, 2020)

Busca en la red el chasis "CH-16CA" que tiene muy buena info, son 45 paginas

Y sigue las recomendaciones que te dan


----------



## XavierMart (May 20, 2020)

moonwalker dijo:


> Sigue la primera sugerencia que te dí acerca de verificar con tu voltimetro en DC la tensión de 180V sobre el condensador de 10uF 250V que filtra esa tensión. Anota el valor y coméntanos cual es la tensión allí. Después iremos al G2.



Estaba desubicado me descargue el Pdf del CH-16CA y ya vi cual es el capacitor y me esta entregando 20Volts


J2C dijo:


> Busca en la red el chasis "CH-16CA" que tiene muy buena info, son 45 paginas
> 
> Y sigue las recomendaciones que te dan



Gracias amigo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 20, 2020)

Aclara que condensador entrega 20V. Lamentablemente no estamos ahí.


----------



## XavierMart (May 20, 2020)

Saliendo del flyback hay un capacitor de 250v/10uf y en ese punto tengo 115v, luego pasa por dos resistencias en paralelo de 3W/2K contiguo a esas resistencias hay otro capacitor de 250v/10uf en ese punto tengo 20v que de hay pasa aun transfo que da al transistor (horizontal/vertical)


----------



## moonwalker (May 20, 2020)

Ahora, el voltaje de 115Vdc en el condensador de 10uf 250V puede ser normal si el TV está en modo Standby Pero una vez que arranca el TV, esto el circuito de salida horizontal está activo, el flyback debe levantar la tensión a aproximadamente 180Vdc en dicho condensador. Debes corroborar eso. Si en caso tal, con el TV ya encendido la tensión en ese condensador está en 115Vdc como dices entonces es una caída de tensión enorme para causar esa falla de video que muestras en las fotos. Esta caída como te expuse anteriormente de debe o al condensador de 10uF 250V el cual está averiado, a uno de los transistores que amplifican las señales de video RGB en la pequeña tarjeta que se conecta al cañón de la Pantalla o definitivamente es la misma pantalla con corto en algunos de sus cátodos. Tal como te acabo de colocar las posibles causas, trata de descartar poco a poco cada una de ellas. Eso sí el voltaje de 115Vdc se mantiene así aún cuando el tv está encendido. Dios te bendiga éxitos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 20, 2020)

XavierMart dijo:


> Saliendo del flyback hay un capacitor de 250v/10uf y en ese punto tengo 115v, luego pasa por dos resistencias en paralelo de 3W/2K contiguo a esas resistencias hay otro capacitor de 250v/10uf en ese punto tengo 20v que de hay pasa aun transfo que da al transistor (horizontal/vertical)


Vale, lo que has comprobado es lo que llamamos el +B que son los 115V que alimentan al circuito de líneas (horizontal) principalmente. De la fuente salen los 115V (D822) y va al circuito driver de líneas ( donde tienes los 20V C502 ) y al transformador de líneas por la patilla 2 (C501 donde tienes los 115V).

En la patilla 3 del transformador de líneas debes tener la tensión de video que es rectificada por D491 y C492 (200V).
No te guies por el valor de los condensadores porque hay varios iguales, guíate por el número que se le da en la placa y circuito.


----------



## XavierMart (May 20, 2020)

moonwalker dijo:


> Ahora, el voltaje de 115Vdc en el condensador de 10uf 250V puede ser normal si el TV está en modo Standby Pero una vez que arranca el TV, esto el circuito de salida horizontal está activo, el flyback debe levantar la tensión a aproximadamente 180Vdc en dicho condensador. Debes corroborar eso. Si en caso tal, con el TV ya encendido la tensión en ese condensador está en 115Vdc como dices entonces es una caída de tensión enorme para causar esa falla de video que muestras en las fotos. Esta caída como te expuse anteriormente de debe o al condensador de 10uF 250V el cual está averiado, a uno de los transistores que amplifican las señales de video RGB en la pequeña tarjeta que se conecta al cañón de la Pantalla o definitivamente es la misma pantalla con corto en algunos de sus cátodos. Tal como te acabo de colocar las posibles causas, trata de descartar poco a poco cada una de ellas. Eso sí el voltaje de 115Vdc se mantiene así aún cuando el tv está encendido. Dios te bendiga éxitos



Esa medición la hice con el Tv encendido, porque en stand by en los dos capacitores me da 84V


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 20, 2020)

XavierMart dijo:


> Esa medición la hice con el Tv encendido, porque en stand by en los dos capacitores me da 84V


Ese valor en principio es correcto.
Pero vamos por partes para descartar.
Cuándo dices que reduces el SCREEN al mínimo, la pantalla debe quedar completamente en negro.
Confirma eso.


----------



## XavierMart (May 20, 2020)

Si, queda en negro


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 20, 2020)

XavierMart dijo:


> Si, queda en negro


Ok, y se apaga en esa situación?
Al menos descartamos posibles problemas con el CRT en cortocircuito.


----------



## XavierMart (May 21, 2020)

Se enciende pero igual se escucha que parpadea, se le escucha un chasquido en la chupa del flyback


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 21, 2020)

Podría ser el tubo (trc) que esté en corto.
Revisa la chupa que no esté oxidada o el cable suelto y el hueco de la pantalla donde se conecta. 
Claro está que antes hay que descargar el tubo para evitar un buen latigazo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 21, 2020)

Hay que estudiar si el corte de alimentación lo realiza la fuente, o bien el micro lo realiza.
Por otro lado hay que analizar el circuito, si tiene detección de IK.


----------



## moonwalker (May 21, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hay que estudiar si el corte de alimentación lo realiza la fuente, o bien el micro lo realiza.
> Por otro lado hay que analizar el circuito, si tiene detección de IK.


Todavía no estoy convencido acerca de las medidas de voltaje que le mandé a realizar a Xavier quien debe cerciorarse bien acerca del voltaje de 180Vdc para el amplificador de video. Xavier de llevar ordenadamente un protocolo de las sugerencias que los colegas y mi persona te hemos dado. Insisto en la verificación del voltaje de video, una posible caída de tensión allí es causa directa de lo que se observa en la pantalla. Si es así, las tres posibles causas más frecuentes fueron expuestas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2020)

Pregunta , los filamentos CRT son de 6 V , no ?

Se podría alimentarlos con un cargador de celular para ver lo del corto ?


----------



## XavierMart (May 21, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Podría ser el tubo (trc) que esté en corto.
> Revisa la chupa que no esté oxidada o el cable suelto y el hueco de la pantalla donde se conecta.
> Claro está que antes hay que descargar el tubo para evitar un buen latigazo.



Lo que me mencionas esta en buenas condiciones


moonwalker dijo:


> Todavía no estoy convencido acerca de las medidas de voltaje que le mandé a realizar a Xavier quien debe cerciorarse bien acerca del voltaje de 180Vdc para el amplificador de video. Xavier de llevar ordenadamente un protocolo de las sugerencias que los colegas y mi persona te hemos dado. Insisto en la verificación del voltaje de video, una posible caída de tensión allí es causa directa de lo que se observa en la pantalla. Si es así, las tres posibles causas más frecuentes fueron expuestas.



Bueno colega creo que he echo lo que me han proporcionado aquí, de no haberlo echo pues seria porque hay algunos términos que desconozco, creo que esa salida de video de la que me hablas es la que medí con el Tv encendido que me entrega 115V y en StandBy me entraga 84V que si no estoy mal es el punto B+, o estoy equivocado?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 21, 2020)

XavierMart dijo:


> , creo que esa salida de video de la que me hablas es la que medí con el Tv encendido que me entrega 115V y en StandBy me entraga 84V que si no estoy mal es el punto B+, o estoy equivocado?


No, eso no es salida, es entrada de tensión al transformador de lineas para alimentar el circuito de horizontal (líneas).
La salida de vídeo estaba en el diodo D491 y C492. Tienes que tener entre 180V y 200v.
Lo que he enmarcado en amarillo es donde están los componentes asociados a la salida de la alimentación de Video (200V), que son R491, C491, D491, y C492.
También puedes comprobar esa tensión en el pin nº 1 del conector CN501 (enmarcado en verde) que está junto al transformador de líneas y va a la placa del tubo (crt, pantalla).


----------



## XavierMart (May 21, 2020)

OK, amigo disculpa, ya ubique ese punto, medí y me entrega 84v, y encendiendo el Tv el voltaje oscila entre 150v y 175v


----------



## moonwalker (May 21, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> No, eso no es salida, es entrada de tensión al transformador de lineas para alimentar el circuito de horizontal (líneas).
> La salida de vídeo estaba en el diodo D491 y C492. Tienes que tener entre 180V y 200v.
> Lo que he enmarcado en amarillo es donde están los componentes asociados a la salida de la alimentación de Video (200V), que son R491, C491, D491, y C492.
> También puedes comprobar esa tensión en el pin nº 1 del conector CN501 (enmarcado en verde) que está junto al transformador de líneas y va a la placa del tubo (crt, pantalla).
> ...


Hola Xavier tal cuál como te lo explica Pinchavalvulas es lo que te estuve sugeriendo. La tensión debe estar estable en 180Vdc o 200Vdc según indique el PCB o diagrama. Una tensión de 170Vdc por debajo ya es indicio de una caída de tensión sospechosa y especialmente si está oscilando como lo que está ocurriendo allí en tus medidas. Ahora basándonos en esa inestabilidad que tienes en la tensión para el amplificador de video, sigue las tres sugerencias que te expuse en los mensajes anteriores. Comentar resultados.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pregunta , los filamentos CRT son de 6 V , no ?
> 
> Se podría alimentarlos con un cargador de celular para ver lo del corto ?


La tensión Heater o calefactor comprende entre  3VAC y 6VAC dependiendo del TV siendo un valor más común 4VAC


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 21, 2020)

Como indicaba @moonwalker ahora tienes que ir a la placa del zócalo del tubo y medir la tensión en los colectores de los transistores VY01, VY02 y VY03. Para mas facilidad mide en las patillas de las resistencias RY11, RY12 y RY13 que son de 15K/2W.


----------



## XavierMart (May 21, 2020)

Bueno ahora se complico mas todo, tal vez esa caída de voltaje era algún componente en corto o algo, y en la placa del zócalo hay dos pistas, quise abrir una de esas para comprobar si no se caia el voltaje por ese lado y empezó a echar chispa el N802 (STR-G5623)


----------



## moonwalker (May 21, 2020)

XavierMart dijo:


> Bueno ahora se complico mas todo, tal vez esa caída de voltaje era algún componente en corto o algo, y en la placa del zócalo hay dos pistas, quise abrir una de esas para comprobar si no se caía el voltaje por ese lado y empezó a echar chispa el N802 (STR-G5623)



Entonces se quemó el regulador de la fuente?? No habrá dejado caer algo allí? Verifica el fusible de entrada AC.


----------



## XavierMart (May 26, 2020)

no cayo nada, fue que abri una pista del voltaje de video que llega a la paca de la pantalla no se si pudo ser eso que ocasionara eso, pero no he podido conseguirlo para seguir con las pruebas


----------

